# IHSA Anyone?



## countercanter (May 18, 2011)

I do IHSA! I ride for the University of Kentucky. I am in my last year of doing it and I am so glad I got to experience it. It has made me a much better rider.


----------



## amymarie57 (Feb 20, 2011)

Im in IHSA too! It has completely improved my equitation! I love that I can participate in shows with the team, and our college covers the majority of costs so it doesnt drain the wallet like if I was to show on my own 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fringe (Feb 29, 2012)

countercanter said:


> I do IHSA! I ride for the University of Kentucky. I am in my last year of doing it and I am so glad I got to experience it. It has made me a much better rider.


I ride on the IEA team out of UK's huntseat barn... so we probably ride at the same place, what a coincidence!

I just started IEA late last year and I love it, since I hadn't had much showing experience before. I plan on doing IHSA (probably at University of Kentucky) in college. 
Just in my 6 months or so of being on this IEA team, I think I've become a much better rider. It's a lot of fun.


----------



## countercanter (May 18, 2011)

Haha no way that's awesome. What a small world.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

I really enjoyed my time riding for WKU's IHSA team. :lol: I had to deal with some drama amongst my teammates, but I grew by leaps and bounds as a rider while I was there. I would highly recommend it to anyone. Having the opportunity to ride such a wide variety of horses does amazing things for your horsemanship skills.


----------

